# Colorado muley pic



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

More pictures still to come. This was taken on my camera phone



CLICK THE PICTURE TO ENLARGE


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Buck! It look's like he was healthy by the amount of body fat on the meat in the background.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice rack!, What was the main food source in the area? That body is covered in fat.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice Buck!

Nice going!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pic 

nice deer...


----------

